# Ensuring surround sound 5.1 with Fire TV Stick added to system



## flycaster (Feb 4, 2017)

Units: Panasonic TC-P50V10 (Manual: https://www.manualslib.com/products/Panasonic-Tc-P50v10-3586225.html)
Yamaha RXV800 (Manual: http://www.manualsdir.com/manuals/229633/yamaha-rx-v800.html)
Panasonic DMP-BD85 (manual: https://www.manualslib.com/manual/117186/Panasonic-Dmp-Bd85-Operating-Manual- English-Spanish.html)
Xfinity STB back of box (https://www.google.com/imgres?imgur...hXI6yYKHSySD6M4rAIQMwhRKE4wTg&iact=mrc&uact=8)

OK, I just got into using an Amazon TV Firestick and want to install it into my home system. My TV is behind a entertainment unit's mask and it is a real PITA to get to it, so before i start the project, I want to be sure (as best as I can) that things will work as anticipated: Be able to stream 1080p and get 5.1 sound out of my speaker system when using the Firestick. I'd like to keep things as simple as possible and here's how I plan to do it. And, I certainly would appreciate any and all suggestions and advice.

From the TV's Digital Audio Out, I'd run an Optical cable to the Receiver's DVD or D-TV/LD in put (all inputs and outputs are presently open.) The Firestick will be inserted into an open HDMI and when ready to view, I'd switch the TV to the Firestick's HDMI which would be either DVD or D-TV/LD. 

BTW, I have done sort of a test to see about the compatibility of the Firestick with the system. I took the HDMI cable that ran from the BD85 to the TV using a female to female HDMI couple to make a gerry-rigged connection between the TV and the Firestick. No problem with the Firestick's getting good TV images and responding to commands. However, with this kind of setup, I think I should have sound also coming from my TV, but I didn't and can't figure out why not. In my system, although I have the Xfinity STB sound out to the Yamaha receiver, the TV's speakers will also produce the sound (but I do keep them muted and just available for emergencies if there is a problem with the receiver.) So, two more questions here. (1) With the gerry-rigged test, how can I get the sound out of the TV...must be some setting within the TV that I can't figure out. (2) As I really don't much use the BD85, I could use the gerry-rigged test setup to setup the Firestick. But, do you think that using the HDMI couple and the added length of the BD85's HDMI cable (3'), might be the problem with the TV not putting out the sound?

Here are images of the back's of the units I intend to use...

RXV-800



P50V10


----------

